# For US and Australian members



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I am considering setting up a basic distribution point in both countries using family members (Boston MA and Brisbane, QLD), where bulk Race Glaze products can be then split for local posting of individual orders.
Ordering would be via a page on the Race Glaze UK website priced in $ (US or AU).
This will speed up delivery and reduce your costs.
To gauge interest, I'd appreciate if you could let me know what products you'd like available.
Many thanks.


----------



## dillon733 (Feb 18, 2008)

leather balm
55 
42
sample 55
sample 42
extra long wheel brush

looking forward to this!!!


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks - anyone else ?


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Mark i don't know much about your products but i am willling to try new products all the time .

I have just logged on to your website and you have an extensive product choice :doublesho

Where do i start ?

Mario


----------



## dillon733 (Feb 18, 2008)

Also would it be possible for you to stock some Z*m0l products because of your affiliation with more than polish. 
BTW i am from the US


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys.
Mario - our products work on the same basis as other 4-step systems - wash, clay, pre-wax and wax, for the latter 2 you have the standard range or plaudit-winning Signature range, especially 55 wax. Clearmist Detailer, our QD has a following too. Our OnePass towels are very well received, we already ship those direct to Australia, pointless doing chamois as you have plenty of sheep there (OK, I know thats really NZ), so I was thinking of stocking Screensheen too for cabrio rear windows.
Frankly no point in me shipping Zym0l to our US point as we get it from there in the first place, and you can buy it cheaper there.
So, I think we might start with:
Aqua Bathe
Clay
Signature Pre Wax
42 wax
55 wax
leather balm
OnePass towels
Screensheen
XL wheel Brush


----------

